# Diagnosis for sick fish



## silly_girlie (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Everyone, I'm in a bit of a panic here because today I came home from work to find my goldfish in a very bad state. He's suddenly developed a large bulge on one side and under the fin, which he's not really using, and it looks a little oozy. To be honest he looks very listless and I think I'm too late to help him.

He hasn't shown any signs of illness physically before now (I probably last had a good look at him yesterday afternoon when I fed him) - however he has been sleeping a lot for the last week (he has a certain spot he goes to in the tank for sleeping he's done this for the two years I've had him) and in hindsight that was obviously a symptom but whenever I went over to the tank he came to see me and has been eating and swimming well.

I've taken pictures and uploaded them here (there are lots of tiny bubbles in the water it's not sediment floating around): ONeil pictures by TestTubeBaybeh - Photobucket

Like I said I think he's really far gone but I would at least like to know what has happened here.


----------



## silly_girlie (Aug 5, 2008)

I've now had a chance to check the water levels and everything looks within acceptable ranges except my nitrate which is extremely high - how can I quickly lower this? Will a large water change just stress the fish even more?

Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 75 mg/L
Ammonia: 0.1 mg/L
Ph: 7.5 - 8.0

Water Temp: 20-21

This is a fancy goldfish on its own in a 48L tank.


----------



## silly_girlie (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm going to try treating the tank with Melafix - I'm still not sure what's going on but I think this may be an ulcer.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Your high, do a big water change ASAP as in 40-60%. 

Melafix wont work, you need to go and get an antibiotic like Medi-Gold (its a pellet) and a anti bacterial bath tonic. Ask in LFS NOT [email protected] they wouldnt know a goldfish ulcer if it hit them in the face. 

Add salt 2g/litre, leave for a few days and then do 2 waterchanges. If you get on top of this quick, ulcers aren't as fatal as they look. 

Hope that helps. Good luck

I would also look into why hes got it? parasite ??


----------



## silly_girlie (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for your help - I just hope he lasts long enough for me to get those things for him tomorrow. Our local Dobbies has a large aquatic section that includes Marine fish (so maybe more experience/supplies?), otherwise I don't know if our local pet stores will be much better than [email protected]! I'm in Carlisle.

Like I said he has been "quiet" for about a week so I have been giving him a very through look over but I haven't been able to see anything physically wrong until now. 

Thanks again - I just wish I could do something right now, but it's a comfort that I now have a direction to go in


----------



## silly_girlie (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok I've done a big water change. I went to Dobbies and spoke to someone who did actually instil confidence in me. I gave them a water sample which he said was good.

The guy I spoke to did however insist that Melafix was the way to go, and did seem knowledgeable about ulcers and fish physiology.

I've added a half dose of salt as I was told adding it all might shock the fish? Would someone mind letting me know if I should add the other half now as well?

Thanks.


----------

